# Predisposition toward certain arts?



## Frostbite (Oct 8, 2008)

I wanted to get some opinions on something I've been thinking about recently.  As I mentioned in another post, I'm a relative newcomer to the arts but I started off taking a blend of Kali/Silat/JKD about 4 months ago.  I love it but over the course of my training, my instructor has pointed out numerous times that a lot of my movements resemble a Muay Thai fighter.  At that point, I had no training in any other arts so anything I was doing was more or less natural movement.  I've since started training in Muay Thai as well and have noticed that it feels a lot more natural to me.  I still love Kali but I can see it will take me much more thought/muscle memory to be good at it.

So my question is, do you think people have a predisposition toward certain arts?  What advice do you have for someone training in an art that doesn't seem to come naturally to them?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 8, 2008)

I definitely think some poeple have a predispoistion to certain types of _movement_. I'm big and slow and some arts will never be ideally suited for me. Yet, I also think most arts can be adapted to a student by a good instructor!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2008)

Some people do seem have a  predisposition toward certain arts.  If, let say, you are 56 and weigh 200 pounds you might be better at an art from Okinawa then you would be doing Wu Su.  You might also do better in wrestling than you would ad TKD.  
I am not saying you could not do those other arts just that your body might adapt better to one than another.


----------



## 7starmarc (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you can certainly have a greater affinity for certain styles as compared to others. This isn't just limited to your body's way of moving, but also includes your temperament and personality. Some people hate grappling, others love it. Some like the standoff distance of TKD, some feel that that's too far away.

Certainly, training can overcome some of these biases, but I think there will always be some styles which are more natural than others for a given individual.

Then, you look at how you want to train, maximize your strengths? Shore up your weaknesses? Both would be great, but there's only so much time for training.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 8, 2008)

7starmarc said:


> This isn't just limited to your body's way of moving, but also includes your temperament personality.


Excellent point. For example, if you just love gladiator movies, then you may feel more at home in an art where you cuddle with other sweaty men in minimal clothing...



:uhyeah:


----------



## teekin (Oct 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Excellent point. For example, *if you just love gladiator movies, then you may feel more at home in an art where you cuddle with other sweaty men in minimal clothing...*
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Perhaps this explains why I like gladiator movies.:wink2::uhyeah:
lori


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 9, 2008)

Frostbite said:


> So my question is, do you think people have a predisposition toward certain arts? What advice do you have for someone training in an art that doesn't seem to come naturally to them?


 
I think that unless you start training very young you will have a lot of things to unlearn. How you have learned to move yourself may be a bit more similar to one art than another. Myself, I found Wado hard at the beginning because I was extremely hard and direct, perhaps more suited to Shotokan. The only advice is to train a lot, be mindful and listen to your teacher. Practicing movements at slow speed might be especially good.

There is a LOT to learn in any art so changing arts because of this might not be so smart, if you like the art you are already in. Still, it doesn`t hurt to get a taste of what is out there.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 9, 2008)

My sensei says I must have been an okinawan farmer in a former life as I seem to pick up the kobudo much faster than gojuryu....


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 9, 2008)

Let's remember that martial arts aren't something handed down by the gods of war.  They were created by people.

You had someone who was good at fighting and what worked best for him.  What worked best for him was predicated on different factors, much of which would be body type and attitude.  So it only seems natural that if you have a similar body type as the founder of that style than the moves will feel more comfortable with you and your tempermant.

I remember reading about a filipino art that was created by a man that only had one arm.  I never understood why someone would want to learn that art if they had two arms.  If I am a very short and squat person, do I really want to rely on techniques that require range with my legs?  probably not.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 9, 2008)

hpulley said:


> My sensei says I must have been an okinawan farmer in a former life as I seem to pick up the kobudo much faster than gojuryu....



Except that the farmers arming themselves and training with their tools story has been pretty much discredited, you must have been Pechin 

Anyways, back to the question.

Yes, absolutely different people are built to fight differently.  Even within the same system different people will take to different things.  Look at the way Ali fought, then look at the way Foreman fought.  Can you imagine them switching styles?  Neither would likely do anywhere near as well.

That said, every style can be adapted quite a bit, and the less specialized a style is the more it can be adapted.  Something like JKD, which is as much a collection of guiding principals and concepts (in many cases) can be adapted to just about anyone.  Something like boxing, well, if you can't punch or take much of a hit, its just not going to go well for you.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 9, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Except that the farmers arming themselves and training with their tools story has been pretty much discredited, you must have been Pechin



But if I were Pechin you'd expect my Naha-te would be less awkward. Ah well, Chinese peasant then?

Who knows, for whatever reason the weapons feel more natural and their use seems more intuitive to me than the open handed techniques though I enjoy them and train in them as well.  Perhaps I should try some old Chinese open hand stuff too...


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a kick-fighter.  I automatically use leads and draws without thinking about it and change legs very fast.  Whether karate, TKD or kickboxing my techniques resemble what's most "comfortable" (feels right) for the situation.  My muscle memory is excellent but I'm impetuous and aggressive which takes some liberties with my judgement of when to commit, which my sparring partners have been quick to remind me of.  To this day I can't touch my toes.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 11, 2008)

I think that you should look for the art that suits you. Most arts are based on what worked for the founder. If he was light and small his disposition would be toward fast, light on the feet, circular movements. One art might be built for power, linear movements and another fast, circular movements. It is all based on what you are best suited for. That is not to say one is better than another but that based on a persons build, body type and natural talents, one art will suit them better than another. Of course there is the exceptions to the rule. I like fast, circular arts because of my hieght and body type. It suits me but I have a very good friend that is built just like me and he practices an art that we would label as a hard art with more powerful rooted stances and linear movements. It suits him not based on body type but on what he likes. 
I would say experiment and see what is out there and find out what you like. Good luck and God Bless.


----------

